

Show HN: cointipping.com – send dogecoins easily to anyone - diego

I built this site to make it really easy to put cryptocurrency in the hands of people who know nothing about it. It&#x27;s an MVP, and I have a laundry list of enhancements&#x2F;feature requests&#x2F;things I want to do. Still, any non-obvious feedback is welcome.&lt;p&gt;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cointipping.com
======
lauradhamilton
At first I read it as cowtipping.com. I am not sure what I was expecting.

